# WTB stand for a nano 6



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Anybody got a stand kicking around I could use for a nano tank?
thanks
penny


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

What's your nano tank's dimension? Few month's ago I bought a nice lamp stand at Target for my Fluval Ebi for only $12... It's an 18x18 and it's low profile, nice dark brown color...


- Message posted using Tapatalk app via iPad -


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

hmm. don't know exactly, but that would fit. got a pic? thanks!]


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Sure, I'll PM a pic later... Will confirm the exact dimension as well...


- Message posted using Tapatalk app via iPad -


----------



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi, could you please send me info on the Target lamp stand as well? I might need to get one of those too. Thanks!


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Storms said:


> Hi, could you please send me info on the Target lamp stand as well? I might need to get one of those too. Thanks!


PMed 

- Message posted using Tapatalk app via iPad -


----------



## TooManyTanks (Dec 4, 2011)

Ever considered making one? Ive made several custom stands. Just a suggestion. U nay even have something layin around that would do the job also. But u also. Can check the stores as well for small tables but you should make sure it can hold the weight. But being its s nano tan pretty sure wont be too heavy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

TTM, I don't have the tools or expertise to make a stand. (If my Dad was still alive, he'd make me one.) I'm not sure I trust a stand or table not made for a tank, but I haven't had the chance to shop for one yet. At least with an actual fish tank stand, you know it can hold the weight. Thanks, though!


----------



## TooManyTanks (Dec 4, 2011)

I never had any either. I never sanded it diwn but u probably eould want a nice finish cuz its a show tank? Go to a local fish store maybe they can help. Where r u located? Maybe i can help. Possibly make one if ur close enough


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

For a nano tank you really don't need to worry too much - any old end table will do. The tank will probably weigh less than 50 pounds so you're not likely to overload the table.

Here is a pretty nice one:

http://www.target.com/p/Accent-Stand-Black/-/A-10465383#?lnk=sc_qi_detailbutton

It even has a place down below to store a canister filter and Co2, as well as a shelf for food and other supplies.


----------



## TooManyTanks (Dec 4, 2011)

+1 on previous post. I used everything from night stands to beauders lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

gotta get me to Target but not until AFTER Christmas!


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

I built a stand for my 25gal cube using only 2x4s... Next project (for winter), DIY ADA stand 


- Message posted using Tapatalk app via iPad -


----------



## TooManyTanks (Dec 4, 2011)

I got 2 systems on custom stands chec it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice stands, TooManyTanks... I see where you get your nickname from... lol


----------



## TooManyTanks (Dec 4, 2011)

Lol yeah thats just a couple ive got 10 more not in view lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice... How many fish do you have? You should've added 'andfish' too at the end of your screen name lol


- Message posted using Tapatalk app via iPad -


----------



## TooManyTanks (Dec 4, 2011)

Haha! Ive got now (due to my power outage i lost a lot) 
In my 90 ive got maybe 7 convicts and 1 big ebjd
In ny 65 i have 3 flowerhorn a thai silk and 2 king lai temportary hold
I got 2 empty 65s cycling my 14 10s are cycling also ive got a 29 with 10 pacu fry 1/4" a 18 with a thai silk flowerhorn a 20 with 1 angel and my 55 has my plants unifrtunatly also has marbled crays im going to relocate in maybe my 65gand 4 rcs i hve 2 8g nanos 1 empty and cycling the other has 15 or so rcs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

I like flowerhorns, I used to have a couple when I was in college (Philippines)... There's a lot of types to choose from but I'm into patterns (pearls) and of course, big koks!


- Message posted using Tapatalk app via iPad -


----------



## TooManyTanks (Dec 4, 2011)

My 2 king lai are kokalicious lol!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TooManyTanks (Dec 4, 2011)

In actually selling 50 thai silk flowerhorns but im not supposed to make a listing. I import then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Woah, that's a nice big kok (stand corrected, edited prior post)... And by looking at your pic, she (?) is still young, or I'm wrong bec of the pic angle... 


- Message posted using Tapatalk app via iPad -


----------



## TooManyTanks (Dec 4, 2011)

He* lol yes only 3" right now. PM me i feel bad we hijacked this thread! :/ sorry!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

not a problem!


----------

